# Logitech G15(refresh) Makro Problem – need help



## N8Mensch (24. Januar 2009)

*Logitech G15(refresh) Makro Problem – need help*

Habe mir die o.g. Tastatur gekauft, um u.a. bei langen Wegen in Spielen nicht mehr die Taste „W“ gedrückt halten zu müssen.
Doch irgendwie funktioniert das nicht so, wie von mir gedacht. Belege ich eine Makro-Taste mit „W“ und einer Zeitverzögerung von z.B.: 50 Sekunden, läuft zwar meine Spielfigur 50 Sekunden, aber das Makro kann nicht mehr unterbrochen werden. Bzw. kann ich das Makro mit einem Tastendruck auf „W“ indirekt unterbrechen, die Spielfigur bleibt stehen, aber die Makrotaste lässt sich dann 50 Sekunden nicht mehr benutzen, weil die Zeit im Hintergrund weiterläuft.

Zuvor habe ich das „automatische Laufen“ mit Makros der Microsoft Sidewinder Gamevoice-Software und Sprachbefehlen umgesetzt. Da funktionierten die Makros einwandfrei, ich konnte je nach Sprachbefehl rennen oder laufen, so lange ich wollte und auch diese Befehle beliebig unterbrechen/ starten.
Nur da ich jetzt immer öfter Teamspeak benutze, sind die Voicebefehle für andere Voicechatteilnehmer natürlich störend. Deshalb möchte ich die Makros der Logitech Tastatur benutzen, aber das funktioniert irgendwie nicht so gut wie mit den Micosoft Makros.
Habe mich für Logitech entschieden, obwohl es von Micosoft auch eine neue Sidewinder Gaming Tastatur (X6) gibt. War das ein Fehler, obwohl die Logitech Tastatur überall so gelobt wird? Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich die Logitech Software und Einstellmöglichkeiten der Makros schlechter als bei dem Microsoft Sidewinder Gamevoice von vor 10 Jahren.
 Bei der neuen Micosoft-Sidewinder Tastaur gibt es sogar eine Taste „Autopilot“, mit der sich bis zu vier Tasten automatisieren lassen. Die Funktion ist extra für weite Strecken in Spielen ausgelegt.

Mache ich irgend etwas falsch(Makroeinstellungen) oder wie kann ich die Logitech-Makros vollständig unterbrechen?


----------



## Erucu (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Logitech G15(refresh) Makro Problem – need help*



			
				N8Mensch am 24.01.2009 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir die o.g. Tastatur gekauft, um u.a. bei langen Wegen in Spielen nicht mehr die Taste „W“ gedrückt halten zu müssen.
> Doch irgendwie funktioniert das nicht so, wie von mir gedacht. Belege ich eine Makro-Taste mit „W“ und einer Zeitverzögerung von z.B.: 50 Sekunden, läuft zwar meine Spielfigur 50 Sekunden, aber das Makro kann nicht mehr unterbrochen werden. Bzw. kann ich das Makro mit einem Tastendruck auf „W“ indirekt unterbrechen, die Spielfigur bleibt stehen, aber die Makrotaste lässt sich dann 50 Sekunden nicht mehr benutzen, weil die Zeit im Hintergrund weiterläuft.
> 
> Zuvor habe ich das „automatische Laufen“ mit Makros der Microsoft Sidewinder Gamevoice-Software und Sprachbefehlen umgesetzt. Da funktionierten die Makros einwandfrei, ich konnte je nach Sprachbefehl rennen oder laufen, so lange ich wollte und auch diese Befehle beliebig unterbrechen/ starten.
> ...



Du musst das Makro im Manager in Windows machen. Da müsste irgendwo die Option sein, dass das Makro solange weiterläift bis du nochmals die Taste drückst.


----------



## N8Mensch (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Logitech G15(refresh) Probleme – need help*

Mal unabhängig von den Makros:

- Tastatur/ Software stürzt oft nach dem Hochfahren des Rechners ab und Display/ Software funktioniert nicht.
- Applets machen Probleme, Rechner fährt nur widerwillig nach mehreren Fehlermeldung herunter
- Tastatur /Software blockiert oft die  Einwahl ins Internet, muss Tastatur erst vom PC trennen
- Tastatureinstellungen in den Softwareoptions gehen in unregelmäßigen Abständen verloren

Habe nur ich diese Probleme oder warum wird das alles in G15 Tests nicht erwähnt/ beachtet?
Irgendwie nervt mich das Ding


----------



## Iceman (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Logitech G15(refresh) Probleme – need help*



			
				N8Mensch am 14.02.2009 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal unabhängig von den Makros:
> 
> - Tastatur/ Software stürzt oft nach dem Hochfahren des Rechners ab und Display/ Software funktioniert nicht.
> - Applets machen Probleme, Rechner fährt nur widerwillig nach mehreren Fehlermeldung herunter
> ...



Kann die Probleme allesamt nicht bestätigen.

Das einzige was bei mir manchmal auftritt ist, dass er die Appleteinstellungen (welche Applets geladen werden sollen und welche nicht) zurücksetzt. Ansonsten hab ich keine Probleme mit der G15 oder dem Treiber dazu.


----------



## N8Mensch (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Logitech G15(refresh) Probleme – need help*



			
				Iceman am 14.02.2009 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann die Probleme allesamt nicht bestätigen.
> Das einzige was bei mir manchmal auftritt ist, dass er die Appleteinstellungen (welche Applets geladen werden sollen und welche nicht) zurücksetzt. Ansonsten hab ich keine Probleme mit der G15 oder dem Treiber dazu.



Schon mal gut zu wissen. 
Dann harmoniert die Tastatur vielleicht nicht mit meinem System. Weiß nicht, was ich noch machen soll. Softwareupdates gibt es auch nicht. Vielleicht habe ich fehlerhafte Applets installiert, manche hängen sich nach dem Hochfahren des Rechners auf und lassen sich kaum deinstallieren.


----------



## Blackout (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Logitech G15(refresh) Probleme – need help*

Ich habe hier die "alte" G15 (blaues Backlight) und noch keines deiner Probleme gehabt Oo

Entweder liegt es an den Applets die du benutzt, oder aber dein System ist vermurkst


----------



## N8Mensch (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Logitech G15(refresh) Probleme – need help*



			
				Blackout am 14.02.2009 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe hier die "alte" G15 (blaues Backlight) und noch keines deiner Probleme gehabt Oo
> 
> Entweder liegt es an den Applets die du benutzt, oder aber dein System ist vermurkst


Wohl eher an den Applets, da mein System seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme läuft. 
Ich versuche mal, alle Applets rückstandslos zu deinstallieren


----------



## tavrosffm (6. März 2009)

*AW: Logitech G15(refresh) Probleme – need help*

gehört zwar nicht ganz zu deinem problem im post aber ich mach mal nicht extra ein neues fass auf.
momentan ist es bei mir zeitbedingt nur noch selten möglich am pc zu hocken und zu zocken.
wenn ich dann mal wieder bf2 anschmeißen kann muss ich leider mit entsetzen feststellen dass auf jedem server mindesten einer mit makros rumrennt.
das bleibt einem langjährigem spieler wie mir nicht verborgen wenn mal wieder ein gegner springend in der luft 2-3 sachen auf einmal macht oder man aus dem hinterhalt auf einen ballert und der eigentlich schon längst liegen müsste dann aber wie flitzekacke um einen herumschwirrt und einen sofort mit dauerfeuer ins jenseits befördert.
das ist meiner meinung nach nicht sinn und zweck des spiels.
zumal ich bei mir bemerkt habe dass wen jemand eine survival not makro drückt damit meine ping in die höhe treibt und mann somit doppelt gehandicapt ist.
dann gibt es da so tolle squads/teams die alle mit so ner kacke rumspacken und dann ist an ein faires flüssiges spielen nicht mehr zu denken.
also ich finde die motorische gehhilfe sollte von evenbalance sofort als cheat betrachtet werden und die user sofort vom server fliegen.
oder zumindest sollten die server auf denen die leute gern mit makros gesehen werden als solche gekennzeichnet werden.
laut war das geschrei über die bunnyhopper......das war meiner meinung nach nicht mal annähernd so affig und dagegen wurde was unternommen.
ich finde das spiel ist perfekt so wie es ist....eine gute mischung aus simulation und action mp....also etwas woran man einentlich noch lange seine freude daran haben kann aber so wird das wohl nichts.
klar kann man mir vorwerfen mein skill wäre zu schlecht aber dann werfe ich jedem g15 und co. besitzer einfach mal vor seine tastatur nicht nur für vorgefertigte texnachrichten oder zum laufen zu missbrauchen.


----------



## N8Mensch (7. Mai 2009)

*G15 Makro unterbrechen/ beenden??? – Wie?*



			
				Erucu am 24.01.2009 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst das Makro im Manager in Windows machen. Da müsste irgendwo die Option sein, dass das Makro solange weiterläift bis du nochmals die Taste drückst.



Ich bin etwas am verzweifeln, finde keine entsprechende Einstellung in den Options der Logitech-Software.
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man die Makros nicht unterbrechen kann oder?
Ansonsten sind die Makros für mich nicht zu gebrauchen, da unbeendete Makros im späterem Spielverlauf schwerwiegende Probleme verursachen. 
Z.B.: erstelle ich ein Makro, dass meine Spielfigur 30 Sekunden "laufen" soll. Im Idealfall kann ich das augeführte Makro im Spiel unterbrechen, indem ich kurz auf die Taste "laufen"(w) drücke. Das funktioniert zwar auch, aber die 30 Sekunden laufen trotzdem im Hintergrund ab und die Makrotaste ist 30 Sekunden lang blockiert. 
a)Drücke ich währenddessen nochmal die Makrotaste, so werden nach den 30 Sekunden automatisch weitere 30 Sekunden "laufen" drangehängt, meine Spielfigur fängt dann automatisch an zu "laufen"
b)Spiele ich einfach weiter, bleibt meine Spielfigur nach den abgelaufenen 30 Sekunden stehen, obwohl ich "laufen"(w) gedrückt halte

*Lange Rede kurzes Sinn:
Wie kann ich ausgeführte Makros der G15 unterbrechen/ beenden?*

@ tavrosffm
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei den von dir beschriebenen Situationen G15-Makros zum Einsatz kommen. Was du meinst, ist wahrscheinlich _dolphin diving_(hoch springen und im liegen landen) in Perfektion und dafür werden keine Makros benötigt. 
Im Sprung kann z.B.: die Waffe gewechselt und die Richtung geändert werden + übergangslose Landung in der Liegeposition. Während der ganzen Prozedur den Gegner anvisieren, damit bei Feuerfreigabe in der Liegeposition Treffer folgen.


----------

